# Bald Man Costume Party



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

There once was a man with a bald head and a pegleg who was in need of a kickin' Halloween costume. 
So he wrote to a costume company. 

A few days later, he receives a package with a note, "Please find
enclosed a pirate's outfit. "This spotted handkerchief will cover
your bald head, and with your wooden leg, you will be just right
as a pirate."

Outraged that they were making fun of his pegleg, he fired off a complaint letter. 

A week passes and he receives another package and note, "Our
apologies... please find enclosed this monk costume. The long robe
will cover your wooden leg, and with your bald head, you will
really look the part."

Even more outrage for emphasizing his peg leg and bald head, he fired off another letter. 

Soon after, another package arrived. Enclosed was a jar of caramel with an attached note, 
"Pour the caramel over your bald head, Stick the wooden leg up your ass, and go as a caramel apple. 
Happy Halloween!"


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LMFAO I so need a good laugh.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Reminds me..*

The poor man could not afford a glass eye so he had a wooden one and felt very self conscious about it. He was at a dance looking at the girls, afraid to ask any of them to merely dance with him when his friend pointed out a girl not dancing, she had a big nose...
"Would you care to dance with me?" He asked .
"Would I!? Would I?"
"Big , nose! Big Nose!" He countered.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> The poor man could not afford a glass eye so he had a wooden one and felt very self conscious about it. He was at a dance looking at the girls, afraid to ask any of them to merely dance with him when his friend pointed out a girl not dancing, she had a big nose...
> "Would you care to dance with me?" He asked .
> "Would I!? Would I?"
> "Big , nose! Big Nose!" He countered.


That's one of my all-time favorite jokes! 
Thanks for good laugh!


----------

